# POLL: Best Bottom Dwellers to Compliment Rainbows



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, my 55 gallon tank is currently home to some 6 Red Irian and 4 Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish, as well as some Platies and Zebra Danios.

Eventually I plan to move the danios and some if not all of the platies into my 20 gallon tank, and then I plan to add some bottom feeders.

These are what I am considering:

Zebra, Polka Dot, or Yo Yo loaches. Leaning toward Polka Dot loaches at the moment, probably a group of 5.

OR

Black Red Tailed Shark. Yes, they're territorial, but can anyone deny they look cool patrolling the bottom of a tank? Right now the bottom of my tank is practically empty. The Rainbows and Danios hardly ever go down there, and there are lots of hiding places (fake log, natural caves made from driftwood, fake plants) so maybe it could work? I realize it's hit or miss with RTS and some are just ornery regardless of these conditions.

OR

Bristlenose Pleco. Kind of boring compared to a fun school of loaches or a cool Red Tailed Shark.

Basically, the mid to top of my tank is busy now, but the bottom of my tank needs some action (preferably not just nocturnal action). Opinions? Thanks everyone!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...i just gotta ask.....why do you need a poll ???

it is your tank...your money...your choice...
if i told you what to get and you got them and then decided that you didn't like them you would be mad at me for telling you to get something you didn't like...


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

lohachata said:


> ok...i just gotta ask.....why do you need a poll ???
> 
> it is your tank...your money...your choice...
> if i told you what to get and you got them and then decided that you didn't like them you would be mad at me for telling you to get something you didn't like...


If I've never owned a fish, how else will I know their behaviors if I don't ask others? I can read 6 different profiles and they can all conflict. I'm hoping this poll will start a conversation along the lines of...

"Well, my RTS gets along (or doesn't) with Rainbows" OR
"My loaches do (or do not) come out during the day", etc.

If I don't ask there's a better chance of buying a fish I know nothing about and not liking it.

I have to ask you, what is the point of a forum, if not to ask for others opinions and advice? What are you even doing here? There's really no point in a forum if everyone already knows everything, and if other people's opinions are pointless. Why click on a message labelled poll and bother responding if you don't have anything constructive to offer?

I was shocked to see you are a moderator. Way to drive newbies away to other forums. I've posted this poll in other forums and gotten constructive feedback from fish owners. Imagine. Guess I'll just stick to those sites. I barely get replies here anyway, probably because everyone was moderated elsewhere.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

gosh..you sure take offense easily..you see ; a lot of people post polls just to see if others agree with their ideas..and have no intentions of following anybody's advice or recommendations..
i could tell you all i know about the fish you asked about ; but if you had a different opinion about them would my input affect your current opinion...
i can sit and talk fish all day..give all kinds of advice...toss out lots of ideas..but at the end of the day it all comes down to you doing what you want to do..
you are already leaning heavily towards loaches and a red tail shark..i would suggest 6-8 polka dot loaches...but i think you are pretty much sold on the RTS..
while i may give folks a little bit of a hard time now and then ; i am probably one of the nicest people you will ever encounter in this hobby..
i certainly wasn't trying to discourage you from harvesting opinions from folks or from engaging in conversations on specific topics.....i was just wondering about why one would put up a poll....


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think loaches have a lot more personality than other bottom-dwellers, so I voted for them. We have a tank that is based on loaches, with some shoaling fish, only to bring life to the midwater region. They are more entertaining to watch than plecos, other catfish, or even sharks. 
But that's just my opinion


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Your choice man, your fish tank is like your canvas (assuming you are properly caring for the life thats in there) so do what feels right. Personally though I just freakin love loaches.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Loha... leave the first posts to nicer people :lol: Don't mind him, he is always like this. He gets fun after a while, though.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Guy is just asking for opinions and obviously chose his favorites on the poll. Don't get a shark, do the loaches. I suggest yo-yo loaches as in my experience they have been the most entertaining. You can also mix it up a bit, do a few polka dots, some yo yo, a dojo or two and maybe a clown. 

Bristlenose plecos aren't strictly a bottom dweller, they fly around eating algae and all kinds of things. They can be added in addition to what you are thinking.

Have you considered corydoras? I love panda corys, though there are many types. They are bottom dwellers and they are rather adorable. Additionally, you could mix a loach or two and then some corys. There are many options, as rainbows (again, in my experience) ignore the bottom.


----------



## mjalex007 (Oct 31, 2012)

Plecos are very complimentary. They say the nicest things to just about every other fish. They complement a variety of fish too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think lohachata has a lot more personality than other bottom-dwellers


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why thank you emc......lol


----------

